# help with diet plz



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

hi guys just looking for a bit advice on my diet.

currently have breakfast, small bowel on bran flakes (6.00am). after gym protein shake (7.30-8.00) 4 egg whites around 9.00 am, hand full of pasta with 100g of chicken at 11.00, 1.00 - 1.30 pm 3 new potatoes and 100g chicken, 4.00 am tin of tuna and brown rice, 6.30pm pasta and 100g chicken. snacks i have 1 apple and another protein shake after gym on my dinner around 3.45pm and tea spoon on peanut butter and protein shake before bed 9.30-10.00pm

any help with this would be appreciated, im looking to build lean mass and cut down on body fat.

Am i eating too much pasta??

stats are

height 5.8"

weight 180lbs

bf 11.9 %

age 23

training for 5-6 years


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DD87 said:


> hi guys just looking for a bit advice on my diet.
> 
> currently have breakfast, small bowel on bran flakes (6.00am). after gym protein shake (7.30-8.00) 4 egg whites around 9.00 am, hand full of pasta with 100g of chicken at 11.00, 1.00 - 1.30 pm 3 new potatoes and 100g chicken, 4.00 am tin of tuna and brown rice, 6.30pm pasta and 100g chicken. snacks i have 1 apple and another protein shake after gym on my dinner around 3.45pm and tea spoon on peanut butter and protein shake before bed 9.30-10.00pm
> 
> ...


you need to work out your BMR (basal metabolic rate). Google the calculation.

then you can know your target cals; dieting is usually 10-12x your bodyweight; compare this and see how much less than your BMR.

then when you decide your calories, break down the amount of macro nutrients in your meal plan (protein,c arbs, fats), then someone can advise if you're on the right track..


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

DD87 said:


> hi guys just looking for a bit advice on my diet.
> 
> currently have breakfast, small bowel on bran flakes (6.00am). after gym protein shake (7.30-8.00) 4 egg whites around 9.00 am, hand full of pasta with 100g of chicken at 11.00, 1.00 - 1.30 pm 3 new potatoes and 100g chicken, 4.00 am tin of tuna and brown rice, 6.30pm pasta and 100g chicken. snacks i have 1 apple and another protein shake after gym on my dinner around 3.45pm and tea spoon on peanut butter and protein shake before bed 9.30-10.00pm
> 
> ...


Im suprised you feel energetic enough to train your hardest only consuming bran flakes for breakfast mate,

Id go with 4-6 eggs with oats for break fast

wholegrain rice with some sort of meat meal 2 then mayb just protein fat for the rest of the day to help you grow while leaning up

I wouldnt say pasta is the best food for getting lean

You train twice a day or something its not that clear?


----------

